# Had a blast at Ft.Pickens today!



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Headed out this morning around 9am till about 12.00 and not a bite. Came home and mowed the lawn and got some stuff done and headed pack out to beach side of Pickens and we couldnt get em to stop bending poles. 

we set up for pomps on one rod with dropper rig and peeled shrimp and and two with carolina rigs with cut mullet,casting them out past bar. For two hours straight we were really them in! Lost a couple on light tackle but got quite a few in. Landed 2 20 plus Drum and 2 sharks. Had a big shark on but lost it. He bit through 70 pound mono leader like butter! All in all a fun time that me and the girlfriend will never forget!

P.S still trying to find that pompano bite!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Good to see you getting on the fish man


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

NICE HAUL!!! 

I learned last week, sometimes you have to resist the temptation to LAUNCH your bait as far as you can. I fished like that for a couple hours and nothing. Goofing around a set one out bout 20yds out and before I sat down boom! Pompano!!! Did it again 4 more times and boom, boom, boom, and boom got 4 in a flash! So, if you find a good long and deep wash. Dont be afraid to just lightly toss one out just a little ways. Could produce the mighty POMP!!!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Merk! Ya starting to gain a little knowledge hopefully!

Yah its funny the way that works... i guess sometimes it pays to really work different spots and different depths!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice haul! Is that at Langdon beach?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice haul. What kind of shark is that? How did you cook it and was it some good eatin?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah it sure is...had some good fishing in the evenings there...

Its an Atlantic Sharpnose... little one but fun for her" no didn't eat it tonight...I usually let the steaks soak in milk for a day or two then stick em on grill or oven...love shark meat though! Its really good.especially garlic butter with cayenne better seasoning almost blackened


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

You said the beach side of Pickens, which beach side? I fished there today and didn't get a single bite. I was at the last left before you actually enter the area where the pier is. Any info would help, I'm trying to do as much fishing as I can while on vaca


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Its called Langdon Beach... when u enter the park drive about 3 miles and you will see a big.wooden pavilion on left with parking lot... just try and find a rip and cut bait for bulls and blacks and fleas and peeled shrimp for pomps...you drove way to.far into park... Langdon is way before forts. Good luck


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info bro


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

U got it man!


----------

